# world cup 2006 germany



## 97633 (Feb 9, 2006)

i will be renting. any suggestions for places to stay or park in koln, frankfurt, nuremberg, gelsenkirchen. where is it legal to park? do you have to use campsites?
-thanks


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

there are official "stellplatz" sites in Koln, Nuremberg and Gelsenkirchen, the latter even directly at the stadium. You can find them in the campsite database. I am unfortunately not aware of any stellplatz in Frankfurt.

However, keep in mind that you will not be the only one visiting by motorhome during the world cup, so especially if there is a match in town these sites will probably be quite full. Same is also valid for the camp sites in the area, so early reservation is highly recommended.

It is not illegal to spend the odd night on a car park in Germany, however I would not rely on finding a spot close to the stadiums before and after a world cup match. So maybe it is better to pull over to a site a bit farther away and use public transport to get to the stadium.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi, 
Stayed in Koln at Christmas on http://www.camping-berger-koeln.de/ which is very good with easy public transport into the City Centre in about 15 minutes. They had a sign up even then saying that Booking was essential for the World Cup period, and taliking to the staff they were getting pretty full even then.

Phil J


----------

